
The End of Artefacts - okket
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-019-0514-8
======
emptyparadise
I wonder if we and the units will survive long enough to see some of these
units start breaking down due to physics. Though I guess that would be so far
into the future, that there is simply no way.

